# F/S Winchester Arms Co Balloon bicycle



## stingrayjoe (Jul 26, 2007)

1940's Winchseter 26" balloon tire bicycle original paint in fair condition e mail me jbgb39@yahoo.com $200.


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 27, 2007)

send me a picture to cosmo9o@insightbb.com


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 8, 2007)

*Winchester bicycle*

Here are the pics e mail me direct need to move on this one jbgb39@yahoo.com


----------

